# ATI IXP sound problems [SOLVED]

## stateq2

I recently bought a compaq presario r3128rs laptop.  Judging from dmesg, the sound is "ati ixp 150". 

```

bash-2.05b# lspci | grep audio

0000:00:14.5 Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller

```

 I compiled in the following driver in the kernel (2.6.8 gentoo-dev-sources)

```

<*> ATI IXP 150/200/250/300

```

but sound doesn't work, and I'm getting the following error in dmesg

```

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.4 (Mon May 17 14:31:44 2004 UTC).

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:14.5[B] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ATI IXP AC97 controller: probe of 0000:00:14.5 failed with error -13

ALSA device list:

  No soundcards found.

```

any ideas?  Besides this, I still have to get my ati card configured correctly...but I'll just take this one step at a time   :Confused: 

thanks

edit: solved...scroll down

----------

## stateq2

ok...I enabled every alsa pci audio driver, and I'm still getting the same error in dmesg   :Crying or Very sad: 

could this be a bug in the kernel or something?

again, it's ATI IXP AC97 audio, on a compaq presario 3128rs laptop...ANY help or info is appreciated

thanks

----------

## gbu

Bump!  Same problem, Compaq Presario R3230US laptop.

----------

## stateq2

ok...I got the sound to work.  apparently, something is wrong w/ the driver in the gentoo development sources kernel, because I installed the mm-sources kernel using the same config, and the sound worked.

```

emerge mm-sources

```

I'm still having one problem though:  even though the sound works, It won't play through my headphones.  in other words, when I plug in my headphones, the sound still plays out of my laptop speakers....any ideas?  I solve one problem, and I'm faced w/ another   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## stateq2

headphone problems solved...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=226928

----------

